
Does anybody offer “Practice Negotiation” services? - mud_dauber
I read Eric Barker&#x27;s post on NYPD&#x27;s hostage negotiation simulator (http:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.bakadesuyo.com&#x2F;2015&#x2F;11&#x2F;hostage-negotiators) and realized that I&#x27;ve never seen anybody offering a similar services for people in high tech. (Albeit in obviously less critical situations.)<p>Being able to negotiate and think clearly in stressful circumstances is common to most topics on HN. How do you gain practical experience?
======
MalcolmDiggs
Sell your car on Craigslist. You'll get more experience negotiating with
sociopaths than you could ever hope for.

------
macmac
There are plenty of negotiation courses around, and the better ones tend to
use cases and simulations. Unfortunately there is also a lot of on the job
training in negotiations going on, which can be rather costly and not very
effective. I have been giving a bit of thought to how to address this and I
think some sort of platform where negotiation teams can train with/against
each other using customized cases would be an interesting proposition. Feel
free to PM me if you want to discuss.

~~~
mud_dauber
Let me chew on it. Having an agitated human being across the table from you
was always my acid test.

~~~
macmac
That is a good point, although a Skype connection or just a conference call is
a pretty good substitute, and without body language as a guide actually tends
to make negotiations much harder and increase the risk of tempers flaring.

~~~
zerocrat
I am just throwing this out here.

Reading this thread, I thought of a meet-up type of group where the purpose
would be to lie to the person in front of you. If the person buys X amounts of
lies then you get Y amount of points.

What does lying have to do with interviews? Nothing at all, but to make a
person believe you, you must utilize and have a full comprehension of the
social dynamic that occurs in a interview.(IMO)

Like I said, I am just putting this out there. However one thing is certain
you need humans for this, it can not be a program. Also lying and wondering if
that person believes you would add the stress of uncertainty that inherently
comes with interviews. A minimal simulator.

I do not think this will ever gain traction, as the community of people
interested to participate would not be centrally located geographically.

An other alternative is to invest in an interview coach. I know old school but
I think this is the route to go. If you can find a HR professional who does IT
headhunting. Her wisdom is priceless. Search for HR firms and head hunters on
linkedin or whatever they are called officially and you will get the angle
from the insiders. Might be pricey but I would consider it an investment.

just my 2 cents

------
akg_67
Negotiation is typically one of the topics covered in MBA curriculum. Some of
the business school faculty also specializes in negotiations and do consulting
on the side. You might be able to find negotiation training and seminar
through such faculty members. Also, look up a few books on negotiations and
reach out to the authors. They most likely will be able to refer to
negotiation training.

------
JSeymourATL
> How do you gain practical experience?

Suggest reading Stuart Diamond's brilliant book Getting More. He offers some
practical everyday negotiation advice.

Here's his presentation at Google >
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZOZo6Lx70ok](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZOZo6Lx70ok)

------
ninetax
I think it would be novel to have a negotiation seminar, but where the price
of the seminar would be ... negotiable. a la
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kQFKtI6gn9Y](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kQFKtI6gn9Y).

------
Mz
I had a really excellent online class in Negotiation and Conflict Management.
A simulation was part of it. I thought it was really good.

So, look for a class, either online or local.

------
zhte415
Try Harvard's Program on Negotiation. The materials are golden and excellent
and gilded excellent. pon.harvard.edu

